# Herding/GSD



## D.B. (Jan 4, 2020)

Are there any breeders in Germany that have specific lines they use for herding?
Do they use German Shepherds for herding anymore? Or is that part which the dog was bred to do, totally bred out of German Shepherd gone?
Kirschental is gone, and it looks like there are only two camps now. The conformation GSD, and the GSD for Sport. 
Just wondered.
Dawn


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

My czech girl did herding for awhile. We tried tending but only had a small flock. We mostly used goats for chore work/trial prep. There is really not a lot of large flock farmers anymore for the need of the GSD in Canada and USA. So not many opportunities for us on this side of the world.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

have you come across this thread already? Where to find breeders of GSDs that can work as sheep herders/livestock protectors? It’s a couple years old but there are some names, links and kennels mentioned that may be of interest to you.


----------



## D.B. (Jan 4, 2020)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> My czech girl did herding for awhile. We tried tending but only had a small flock. We mostly used goats for chore work/trial prep. There is really not a lot of large flock farmers anymore for the need of the GSD in Canada and USA. So not many opportunities for us on this side of the world.





Fodder said:


> have you come across this thread already? Where to find breeders of GSDs that can work as sheep herders/livestock protectors? It’s a couple years old but there are some names, links and kennels mentioned that may be of interest to you.


I looked, but could not find anything.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

@Fodder I was just about to post that thread.  Thanks for finding it!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@mspiker03 anything to add?


----------



## D.B. (Jan 4, 2020)

Fodder said:


> @mspiker03 anything to add?


I found it.... thx!?‍????


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

In Germany you could possibly research vom herbsttal. I would also look and see who participated in the last big herding event in September (and the name escapes me - but the big event in September in Germany.

also there were some breeders using Maly vom Kirschental recently and doing some herding. The Roehners have Timon vom kirschental (or last I checked) and May have some insight. 

In the US - maybe pm WI Backpacker. She has been to the last few herding nationals. I have stopped trialing and got my dog her own goats to work. She is from one of the last kirschental litters.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I could be wrong, but don't some of the vom Weinbergblick lines have a good bit of herding blood in them from Uran/Uwe vom Kirschental------>Fenga vom Kirschental ?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The true German herding lines were lost around the same time the split between the working and show lines became prominent. The shepherds were poor and the SV convinced them to breed their breeding stock to the show lines because they could get more money for pups. Now the herding lines are essentially show line dogs with herding titles and the titles are pretty meaningless because they diluted the requirements to accommodate the show lines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is ONE herding club in the U.S., run by a German. Ulf breeds and maintains lines to actively work his sheep.





__





White Clover Sheep Farm


White Clover Sheep Farm goes beyond organic and offers truly pasture raised lambs from grassfed sheep. These lambs are a delicacy and their meat has twohealth-benefiting fats called omega-3 fatty acids and conjugated linoleicacid or CLA as well as higher levels of key vitamins



whitecloversheepfarm.com





If anyone would know what lines still have the ability, it would be him.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't think he breeds very much, probably only to keep his lines going and to supply prospects for people who come to him to learn about herding.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

OP, if you're interested in some of the lines being used in the US, you can PM me. I have marked catalogs from the last two years of the herding national here in the states.

Mspiker's girl is very talented, I'd PM her w/questions about similar lines if you're interested.

Results from last year's American HGH trial are in the photos here: Sheep Herding German Shepherd Dogs Training .


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

In Germany there are several kennels that are actively breeding for working herding shepherds, here are a few I can think of

Herbert Kind -von der Kind

Gerd Jahnke -Glockenberfsschaferei

Peter Bruckner -Hexengrund

Thomas Bruder -Herbsttal

Andreas Smietana -Messlehof

Manfred Voigt -Dolderbrunnen

Julian Schulz -Lila Schäferhaus


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Wilfred Sheld was the head HGH judge in Germany, and came to the US for several koers every year. I had the opportunity to show and koer dogs under him several times from 2002 to 2010...the last time I saw him, at the Buffalo Schutzhund Club, he gave a little seminar on breeding and herding. 
A few things that were highlights of his talk: the showdogs do not have the drive to work sheep for a living, real sheep operations use crosses or working lines....the more high profile herding kennels in Germany had show dogs who they titled, but still had dogs, often unregistered, who actually did the day to day chores...he himself was a shepherd and his flock numbered 2000 sheep....he had a presentation with many photos of herding dogs, and pointed out the most recent HGH champion, and told the group that this dog was very very like my female....and when going over my older female for the koer, called her a "genetic treasure" - we went over pedigrees after the koer, and decided on a male for her next litter....I sent one pup to someone to herd with and was so very very sad that I was not able to show my Kira, HGH, to him for a koer as he passed away. Kira's pups have proved to be very talented in various sports and activities.

Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this thread is a couple months old, but wanted to chime in.

Herding instinct in the GSD is not dead. I have a working line that is training to herd. My friends, one has american showlines, the other west german showlines, all training to herd. Do the dogs have different styles, yes. Our trainer is very good and has titled and trained many different breeds. Reese is the black working line. Peach is her daughter, working/show cross.


----------

